# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Gobierno tendría borrador de nueva Ley Forestal en segunda quincena de enero, afirma ministro Pérez

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Perú pidió que autoridad sanitaria de EEUU abra oficina en el país para apoyar al comercio bilateral_   *Lima, ene. 04 (ANDINA).-* El Poder Ejecutivo podría tener listo en la segunda quincena de enero el borrador de la nueva Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre que es un punto importante para culminar con la implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos, informó el ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, Martín Pérez.   “A mediados o fines de enero se podría tener un borrador de la ley, eso se está consensuando”, declaró a la agencia Andina.   Manifestó que el gobierno está interesado en que haya una amplia comunicación entre los sectores involucrados durante la elaboración de la norma, teniendo en cuenta todos los antecedentes respecto al tema.   Cabe señalar que el Congreso de la República aprobó el 18 de junio del 2009 una ley que derogó el Decreto Legislativo N° 1090, Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre, pero eso originó que Perú caiga en una situación de incumplimiento en el marco del TLC con Estados Unidos.   Posteriormente, el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) y su similar de Comercio Exterior y Turismo decidieron establecer a mediados de julio una mesa de diálogo con representantes de las comunidades amazónicas para concertar el texto del proyecto de ley.   Pérez remarcó que se debe ser conciente que no todos van a estar de acuerdo en todos los aspectos de la nueva ley, y por eso se deben generar consensos en torno a la misma.   Manifestó que la falta de una ley forestal es algo que preocupa a las autoridades estadounidenses ya que ese era un compromiso de Perú para lograr la ratificación del TLC en el Congreso estadounidense.   “Esperamos tener una ley forestal que promueva el desarrollo forestal, que proteja el bosque y que se incluya a las comunidades nativas”, puntualizó.   Asimismo, indicó que durante la reunión que sostuvo con las autoridades de la Oficina del Representante Comercial de Estados Unidos (USTR), les pidió que ese país abra en Perú una oficina del Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) con la finalidad de apoyar en el control fitosanitario y facilitar del comercio bilateral.   “Incluso hemos solicitado (a la USTR) que de alguna manera se homologuen los procedimientos entre el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) y el APHIS para que todos los certificados de la autoridad peruana sean aceptados por Estados Unidos”, acotó.   Mencionó que un mayor apoyo del APHIS permitirá que se puedan exportar productos agrícolas peruanos con potencial en el mercado estadounidense, como la papaya y la chirimoya.   Además, adelantó que las autoridades de Estados Unidos están abiertas a facilitar el comercio con Perú y por eso se ha previsto acelerar la primera reunión del Comité de Comercio de ambos países, lo que está contemplado en el TLC.   “En esa reunión vamos a plantear diversos temas y probablemente sea en marzo en Washington”, manifestó el ministro. Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro Pérez tratará con altos funcionarios colombianos restricción al ingreso de arroz peruano Artículo: TLC con China abrirá inmensas oportunidades para exportación de productos peruanos, afirma Pérez Artículo: Heladas se intensificarán en el sur del país a partir de la segunda quincena de junio Gobierno tendría borrador de nueva Ley Forestal en segunda quincena de enero, afirma ministro Pérez Nueva ley forestal debe abordar problemática forestal más allá de compromisos del TLC, afirma Mincetur

----------

